# [NESC] FAQ/Troubleshooting for Hacking NES Classic



## BrettX1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

*---PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A COMMUNITY CREATED FAQ AND MOST DEFINITELY A WORK IN PROGRESS.  IF YOU CAN HELP OUT WE REALLY NEED ANSWERS TO COMMENTS IN GREEN.  FEEL FREE TO DIRECT OTHERS TO THIS THREAD---*

I wanted to offer to help start a FAQ/guide for navigating around Hakchi. I am hoping as a community we can build this out and I will be glad to maintain the post here with the summary/links to all replies.

If you have stumbled across a question and found a solution please help out and post it below.  *If you have a question, but don't see the answer*, please create a separate thread on the forum and post a reply here with a summary of the question and link to the thread.  I will monitor the thread for follow-up and include the final answer here.

*BREAKING NEWS/ANNOUNCEMENTS:
March 1st:* If you installed *and* played SNES games using SNES9x2005 (the default core until February 25, 2017) you may wish to rebuild your system.  The problem is the SNES9x2005 system created 5mb save states.  While normally not a problem, this creates a huge headache when you have limited space.  See this link for more details.

*February 24th:* You should upgrade immediately if you installed any version of V2.13 other than V2.13e.  There was a nasty bug that would prevent the system from flashing if the size of the game library exceeded ~30mb.

*February 23rd:* Hakchi now supports compression!  Note that the games are compressed at the time they are added to the library, not at the time of syncing the system.  Therefore, you may wish to rebuild your library and save some space if you did it prior to this version.

*---BASICS---*

*Q: Where do I find one of these for $60?*
A: As of March 1st, Nintendo has yet to officially discontinue the device in North America.  However, Nintendo certainly doesn't make it easy to find!  Honestly, the easiest solution is to use something like this link to sign up for SMS and Email alerts.  I've used this site for over a year to snag some of the hottest items released.  It notifies you of availability within a few minutes or so after it opens up for all major retailers.

Do note that you can also purchase the Mini Famicom (Japan NES) on Amazon for a little bit cheaper (be careful of the knock-offs, especially the one with the yellow cart).  However, be aware that the Famicom requires internal modification of the device to support controllers with more than 2 buttons, whereas the other versions do not.  It is truly a hack, whereas the others aren't more difficult than adding music to an iPod.
*
Q: How do I add NES games to the NESC?  Can I do it myself?*
A: You need to install Cluster's Hakchi2 (@Cluster) from here. Use this link to report confirmed bugs and feature requests.  To be crystal clear, thanks to Cluster this "hack" is not much more difficult than installing music on an iPod.  If you can plug in a USB device you can likely do it.  I'd advise *against* buying a hacked version online as you will not receive the original system files which will make restoring, updating, or modifying the device in the future a little more involved.

Source/Credit: @pcm720

*Q: How do I add games for systems other than NES?*
A: You first need to install Hakchi (see above), then you need to install MadMonkey's Retroarch module from here. After installing the Retroarch module, you will *also need to install* the corresponding cores for the system you wish to use.  Use this or this link to report confirmed bugs and feature requests. [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @pcm720

*Q: How do I connect the NESC to the computer?*
A: If you need to ask this question you likely shouldn't attempt this change.  No really!  Even though it is perfectly safe, I'd advise against it.  However, as it has been asked in the past... _you plug it in using the supplied USB cable_.

*Q: Is it possible to brick the system?*
A: Yes, but not likely.  No bricked systems have been reported (please comment below if otherwise) as of the last edit.  The system dumps the original kernel at the start of the process and you can always restore back to that kernel (as long as you keep the dump folder, very important!).  That said, there is a theoretical limit of about 100,000 flashes that are allowed before it won't flash any longer.  The existing files aren't actually touched with this hack (NEED CONFIRMATION), rather updated files are just placed on the system that are mounted so that they execute instead.

*---COMPATIBILITY---*

*Q: Will this work on a MAC?*
A: No.  Neither will it work in a virtual environment.  [As of v2.13] (NEED TO CONFIRM VM COMMENT)

*Q: Will this work on Windows XP?*
A: It is recommended you have Windows 8 or 10 installed.  Some users have reported issues with getting it to recognize the device to write the data.  However, technically it should work (NEED CONFIRMATION).  Feel free to try it out as it can't do any harm in trying it.  [As of v2.13]

*Q: Wait!  The controller only has 2 buttons!*
A: Look for a Wii Classic Controller or Wii Classic Controller Pro.  For now, it *must be* the official one as the knock-offs have been reported not to work.  There is an open feature request to support third-party controllers, but it not yet known if and when this can be implemented.  [As of v2.13]

*Q: How do I use the Wii Controller in both ports?*
A: To use the controller in both ports you will need to slightly modify it by just unscrewing the plastic piece at the end.  Alternatively, some extension cables will work without modifying the controller.  (NEED LINK TO WORKING EXTENSION CABLE)

*Q: I can't get this to work and I have WinRAR installed!*
A: The problem is WinRAR.  Unzip the program with something else.

*---ITS ALL ABOUT THE GAMES---*

*Q: What are the current limitations of the system?*
A: ROMs can be no larger than ~30mb compressed.  Overall, it is recommended that each "navigational" folder be no more than 30 games and/or subfolders (the contents of the actual subfolder are excluded).  This recommendation can be exceeded, but when combined with save states cause some issues.  Please see the explanation for error code C8 below for additional details if you wish to exceed this recommendation or you may regret it later on.  [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @ArcNoculus

*Q: How much storage is on the unit?  Can it be expanded?*
A: There is 300mb of 512mb available (see folder limitations).  People are working on solutions where you could use OTG cables to expand the memory (link) and actually already have it working with soldering!  However, a clean/packaged solution does not yet exist.  The system shows the size at the bottom and will warn you when approaching this size (NEED CONFIRMATION), but it isn't perfect as it doesn't consider factors such as save files, cache, etc.  If you somehow install more than allowed, *system/games will behave randomly* until you resync with an appropriate size.

Going forward with Hakchi v2.13 and later, the system will automatically compress non-NES games when adding them to the library.  Previously, if compressed files were added they were expanded prior to installation.  If you previously added games to your library you may want to consider rebuilding it to have nearly twice the amount of space.  If you have descent Windows skills (is that a thing?) you can do this without screwing up the folder structure and cover art, but it a bit much to explain here...  [As of v2.13]

*Q: Where do I get the games?*
A: You have to manually pull them from your personal collection using some type of ripping tool.

*Q: Can the system emulate PS1 or newer?*
A: It can emulate PS1, but almost all games would exceed the limits of the system.  No chance with PS2, Dreamcast, or beyond.

Source/Credit: @pcm720

*Q: What systems does the NESC support?  How do I install them?*
A: A large number of systems are supported include everything from the basics like the SNES and Genesis to the rare NEOGEO Pocket to the more powerful N64.  You can find more details about individual systems and how to install them here.

Please check the links above for the latest information.  However, @asper was kind enough to provide the following summary of the supported emulators as of today:


Asper said:


> *Tested and Confirmed Working Emulators
> Snes9x2010 (SNES):* *USE AT YOUR OWN RISK*.  This was the default emulator until late February when it was discovered it creates 5mb save states (not good on a machine limited to 300mb)!
> *Snes9x2005 (SNES):* Similar to above.
> *Snes9x2002 (SNES):* Similar to above, maybe a little bit faster.
> ...



Source/Credit: @asper
*
Q: Can I add an unsupported core to the NESC?*
A: Yes, you can *create your own* core!  Instructions are available here.  Please be sure to share it if you make a working version here and with @pcm720.
Source/Credit: @pcm720, @ArcNoculus

*Q: How do you use battery backup saves in emulated games?*
A: You need to start RetroArch in the game (see below), and from the Quick Menu —> State Slot set to 1.  You can save these settings for just RetroArch, the game, or the system.  Please note that this will create a lot of battery backup SRAM files for SNES games that can't currently be removed, even if the ROM is removed.  [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @youngtune27

*Q: Where can I find help for installing large ISOs on the NES Classic?*
A: There is a guide here which explains how to reduce the size of ISO games.

Source/Credit: @Asper

*---INSTALLATION/REMOVAL---*

*Q: How do I install Hakchi?*
A: Unzip the folder and start Hakchi... duh!  It can *not* be ran directly within the zip file.

*Q: How do I install modifications for Hakchi such as RetroArch?*
A: Place the hmod files in the user_mods subfolder for Hakchi.  Ensure you have the custom kernel on the NES Classic (easily done by just syncing a single NES game), then within Hakchi click Modules —> Install Extra Modules.

It is important to note that for RetroArch you need to install both the RetroArch module and the individual cores for the systems you wish to use.  @Uncas was kind enough to provide much more detailed instructions:


> 1. Download Hakchi2.
> 2. Download latest Release.zip from @pcm720's release page.
> 3. Review @pcm720's readme before doing anything!
> 4. Extract Hakchi2 to a given location (we'll call it /hakchi2).
> ...


  [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @Uncas

*Q: It isn't able to find my NES Classic!*
A: Use a different cable.  The one supplied with the system should work.

*Q: I can't install the driver!*
A: (NEED PROPER RESPONSE, INVOLVES DRIVER SIGNATURES)

*Q: Will the installation of Hakchi, uninstallation of Hakchi, update of Hakchi, adding of games, or removal of games impact my save files?*
A: No, absolutely not!  It doesn't even delete your saved games when you delete the ROMs!  They are maintained in a separate library and can only be removed by explicatively removing the saved games or doing a factory reset (an option only available on the menu within the NES Classic).  [As of v2.13]

*Q: How do I upgrade to the next version of Hakchi?*
A: Answer may change from time to time, but for now you just unzip the newer version and copy the files over the existing installation.  It is *HIGHLY* recommended that you make a copy of the Hakchi folder prior to upgrading it.  You can always use this version to revert to the previous image.

When upgrading modifications it is recommended that you FIRST uninstall all installed modifications using the option Modules —> Uninstall Extra Modules.  You should do this prior to copying the new files into the user_mods folder.  This is suggested as if the updated modification no longer uses a certain file then a future uninstallation may leave these orphan files on the system.  However, please note that modification *settings will reset* if you uninstall the modification.

IMPORTANT: If you are coming to a newer version from v2.12 and prior you *also will need* to be sure to move the config.ini file to the new Config subfolder.  [As of v2.13]

*Q: How long does the red light stay on?  My red light won't go off.*
A: The red light should turn off after 30 seconds to a minute.  If it stays on for much longer than that it is because the ROM is too large that you are trying to transfer.  Recommend having NES plugged into HDMI, if its showing the menu you interrupted the transfer process (by not holding reset) and just need to resync it.  It is important that if this happens you ensure you redo the process and have a successful flash.  Otherwise, the system may get corrupt links (such as games having icons, but not being installed) leading to strange behavior when trying to play games.

Source/Credit: @asper

*Q: What happens if I remove a ROM?  What about hiding the ROM?*
A: Non-base ROMs are removed from the system and will not be sent with future syncs if you remove the ROM or elect to hide it.  However, the save games and thumbnails will remain on the NESC.  To be clear it is impossible to modify or delete the original ROMs as they are read-only; however, you can hide them so they are not visible on the menu.  Currently the only way to remove save files is to explicatively delete the save files prior to removal, reinstall the ROMs and remove them, or to do a factory reset (on the NES Classic itself).  There is no way to remove the SRAMs created by many games with battery backups without doing a factory reset.  [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @asper

*Q: How do I install on my brother/sister/Dads NES Classic?*
A: You have to create AND maintain a separate installation folder on the PC.  Do *not* use the same folder on both NES Classics.

*Q: How do I uninstall Hakchi?*
A: You can remove Hakchi using the option available within the menu (Kernel —> Uninstall, say yes when prompted to restore an original kernel). A factory reset on the NESC will *not* do this for you.  *This option alone will not touch your save files* (other than maybe N64)!  Therefore, if you want to completely restart you also need to do a factory reset on the NESC (in the settings).  Please be cautioned if you also do the factory reset this will erase all saved game data!

You should not need to uninstall the modifications seperately.  (NEED TO CONFIRM MODIFICATIONS UNINSTALL AUTOMATICALLY)

Source/Credit: @pcm720

*Q: How do I uninstall/upgrade a modification for Hakchi?*
A: It is recommended that prior to upgrading a modification you uninstall the original one.  There is an uninstall option available within Hackhi under Modules —> Uninstall Extra Modules.  If upgrading, you should do this *prior to copying* the new files into the user_mods folder.  This is suggested as if the updated modification no longer uses a certain file then a future uninstallation may leave these orphan files on the system.  However, please note that modification *settings will reset* if you uninstall the modification.

*Q: Where might I find additional information about RetroArch configuration?*
A: A wiki is maintained here which contains a lot of configuration information for setting up RetroArch on the RetroPie.  Most of what is discussed can apply to the NES Classic.

Source/Credit: @pcm720

*Q: Help!  I am getting kernel checksum error?*
A: This will occur if the system was not originally flashed from the same folder/PC or when trying to flash multiple NESC on the same PC.  If you accidentally deleted the original installation folder *or* purchased a hack system you will need to locate a copy of the original kernel somehow (can't really help you there).  If you are installing Hakchi on multiple NES Classics, you will need separate installation folders.  (NEED EXACT ERROR)

*Q: I'm getting an error about "Too Many ROMs"?*
A: This isn't an error.  Wait for the red light to go completely out.  Once that happens, hit ok on the computer.  Next you need to hold reset and hit power *TWICE* on the system.  It will continue the process.  This is required based off the size of ROMs being transferred as the NES Classic can only support transferring in batches up to ~30mb.

*Q: I'm getting a 'Failed to Read Pipe' error!*
A: It is important that you unpack the zip file and move all the contents into a separate folder on the PC.  The program will *not* work by running it directly within the zip file.  If the error isn't due to the zip file, then you may have accidentally interrupted the transfer process/turned on the NES (instead of holding reset).  This is fine, you just need to turn off the NES and restart the sync process again.

*---COMMON MISTAKES/ERRORS---*

*Q: Help!  I am not seeing the new games.*
A: It is recommended you restart from ground zero.  See installation questions above for information on uninstalling Hakchi.

*Q: Help!  When I boot the system I am immediately getting a black screen or an error code.  I can't sync the system as a result.*
A: Press the power button so that it is in the off position.  Disconnect it from the power source and reconnect it.  Do *not* power it on.  You can try to sync at this point or if the error continues it is recommended you restart by reinstalling the modification (see previous question).

*Q: Help!  I see my new games, but when I select the game the system goes dark and then immediately returns to the main menu.*
A: Assuming this is a non-NES game you need to complete the installation of the emulator for that game file.  After you have placed the hmod file in the user_mods directory you *still need* to install the modifications within Hakchi by clicking Modules —> Install Extra Modules.  Select the modules for the emulators you wish to install as well as the base module (titled "Retroarch"). Also see question below about screwing with RetroArch settings!  [As of v2.13]

*Q: Help!  I deleted the original kernel and want to restore the system.*
A: Can't help you here.  Although the kernel is the same for everyone, take that as a hint.

*Q: My controller isn't working after I flashed the system.*
A: Just reboot the system it will work fine.  On some occasions the controller doesn't work for the very first boot of the system.

*---COMMON QUESTIONS---*

*Q: It takes forever to sync just a single game.  How can I do this faster when I want to test various ROMs and/or changes?*
A: While a solution is being worked on to make the sync do partial updates (see other questions), I personally do have a recommendation that seems to work well.  Whenever I do an upgrade, I actually create two separate folders/instances of Hakchi.  My main one I use for syncing the entire image.  On the other instance I delete the games directory and the folders.xml file in the config directory.  I also edit config\config.ini as follows:

```
SelectedGames=default
HiddenGames=
```

I can then add just a few test ROMs in this instance whenever I want to troubleshoot an issue.  Then, once done I can sync the library from the other instance.  Just be certain that when adding modifications you place them in User_Mods for both instances!  Note, if at some point the feature request to delete save files is implemented this method should *not *be used.  [As of v2.13]

*Q: Can we pull save files?  Can we replace save files?*
A: We can't pull or replace save files for now.  [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @pcm720

*Q: How do you start RetroArch to change the settings?*
A: You press Start+Select while in a game. You can also launch RetroArch directly from the NES Classic menu by adding the CloverApp.zip in Hakchi as a "game".  This file is included in the RetroArch releases.  You can save global settings, settings just for the core, or settings for a specific game.  However, please note that these *settings will reset* if you uninstall the modification.  In very early versions of RetroArch you pressed Start+Select+L+R.

Source/Credit: @pcm720, @asper

*Q: Can I install 2 versions of the same game such as hacked versions or Game Genie versions?*
A: You can have multiple versions of a hacked game as long as they are "slightly" different version/checksums.  While the file size can be identical, if the actual contents are also identical (such as just a renamed file) it will treat this a duplicate and just override the previous entry.

Technically, you can have two identical versions of the game.  However, it is not straight forward.  Install the version once and rename the ID everywhere including the filename and .desktop file within the games folder to something new.  When you install the second version it will not replace the original.  These games will have separate save states.  [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @asper, @Omega Man, @DarkWolfNine, @Dangwoot

*Q: Do you always have to completely reflash the system to add ROMs?  Will reflashing the system erase my games saves?*
A: Unfortunately, for now, you have to completely reflash the system.  They are working on a method that may get around this in the future.  Reflashing the system with new games will *not* impact your game saves (if you are super concerned you can backup them up to the NES itself). [As of v2.13]

Source/Credit: @asper

*Q: Can I install more games by adding the ROMs as zip files directly within Hakchi as opposed to the uncompressed ROM?*
A: Hakchi automatically supports compression which can save you space!  However, there is technically no reason you need to zip the files yourself in advance.  This is because Hakchi will always expand whatever you add and then zip itself (if compressed games is enabled).  Also, please note that it doesn't matter when you last synced, but games added to your library with version 2.12 or prior *will not* be taking advantage of the compression feature even if enabled.  Therefore, you may wish to rebuild your library to save on some space.  [As of v2.13]

*Q: Where might I find additional information about Hakchi?*
A: Soulctcher has a thread which summarizes multiple threads and links on Reddit.

Source/Credit: @soulctcher

*---GAME SPECIFIC ISSUES---*

*Q: Help!  I can't save my game.  No thumbnail appears when I hit the home button.*
A: For basic core emulators excluding N64, the filename of the ROM (possible within the zip file) has a period somewhere in it.  Remove the period and it should work.  The N64 does not currently support thumbnail saving, although you can use the "battery backup" option (see other question) or create a save state directly within RetroArch.  [As of v2.13] (NEED TO CONFIRM IF PERIOD IS STILL AN ISSUE AND IF "EXTRA CORES" SUPPORT THUMBNAILS WITH V2.13)

*Q: I screwed with RetroArch settings (I know I shouldn't have!) and now the game won't launch at all!  What do I need to do?*
A: You need to uninstall and reinstall the module for the specific emulator.  To uninstall a module within Hakchi use Modules —> Uninstall Extra Modules.  You can install the module using Modules —> Install Extra Modules.

*Q: Have we solved the mapper issue?*
A: If you install RetroArch the system will automatically determine games with invalid mappers and run them in RetroArch instead of the base emulator.  So yes, it has technically been solved.

*Q: Game X plays terrible for System Y.  Can anything be done to fix it?*
A: Try a different emulator.  There are multiple emulators available for Genesis, SNES, and N64.  Some are known to work better for other games, than others (see Core_Extras).  Generally the ones that perform poorly overall have been removed.

*Q: Can I force the system to use a different emulator on NES games?*
A: Yes, you can force a game to run in RetroArch by adding the following command in front of the parameters shown within Hakchi: 
	
	



```
--retroarch
```
If you have multiple emulators available on the system you can specify the core as well by adding: 
	
	



```
--retroarch --core ChoiceOfCore
```
As an example:

```
--retroarch --core snes9x2002
```

Please do note this may be case sensitive.  There are also modifications available within RetroArch that if installed changed the defaults.  Finally, I will mention there have been modified versions of the source code that added a checkbox directly within Hakchi, but these are for older versions.

Alternatively, you can load a specific core within RetroArch itself.  You you need to start RetroArch from the GUI app *or* pressing start+select (older version is start+select+R+L), go to "Load Core" —> Select Core, then go back to "Load Content" and browse the folder /usr/share/games/nes/kachikachi/ to load the game you want.

If you do not find the folder you are looking for it is because it is not cached; you need to open RetroArch from an already started game of the same folder.

Source/Credit: @asper

*---ERROR CODES---*

*Q: Help!  I am getting a C2 error code?*
A: This occurs when a ROM has crashed the system.  It usually happens immediately before (OR IS IT AFTER?) a C8 error code either while in the game or starting the game.  The system will reboot and ask for the language again, but otherwise it does not seem to be impacted.

*Q: Help!  I am getting a C4 error code?*
A: Occurs when trying to save a game on the system.  The system has completely ran out of storage and cannot even create a save state.  Recommendation is you install fewer games or delete some of the existing save states.

There was a known bug with the SNES9x2010 core where it created 5mb save states.  This would quickly eat up the limited storage.  The recommendation is to do a factory reset to remove all the lingering save states, or you can manually remove them.  Keep in mind that per other responses above deleting a game in Hakchi, does *not* delete the save state.  Therefore, if you previously installed other games on the system those files are lingering unless you reinstall the game and manually delete the saves or do a factory reset on the system itself (this is not the same as reflashing Hakchi).  Furthermore, only the factory reset will remove the battery backup SRAMs as well (it isn't clear if these are 5mb or not).  [As of v2.13]

*Q: Help!  I am getting a C6 error code?*
A: (NEED A RESPONSE)

*Q: Help!  I am getting a C7 error code?*
A: This error occurs if you launch a NES game which is not compatible with the base emulator *and* you have elected not to install RetroArch (which will in this situation automatically fix the issue by launching a different emulator).  (NEED TO CONFIRM)

*Q: Help!  I am getting a C8 error code?*
A: Please note if you receive both a C2 and C8 error code (where it prompts for language on reboot) you should review the response on C2 for further details as the info below *does not apply* to your situation.

The C8 error most commonly occurs when you attempt to start a game and combined you have too many ROMs & save files in a single navigation folder.  The recommendation is no more than 30 games per navigational folder.  When you include the original 30 games as visible you can have the following:

1 slot per game: 65
2 slots per game: 49
3 slots per game: 39
4 slots per game: 32
If you have the original 30 games, but add them back in Hakchi you can have a few additional games.  Please note this removes the screensaver demo reels as a result:

1 slot per game: 99
2 slots per game: 66
3 slots per game: 49
4 slots per game: 40
*IMPORTANT NOTE: *This number is strictly for NES games.  There is a chance it may be lower for Non-NES games; however, this is not yet confirmed as it may have been the result of the SNES9x2010 bug.  (NEED TO CONFIRM)

Source/Credit: @soulctcher (Reddit Link)

*---ANYTHING ELSE AT ALL---*

*Q: Something else happened!  Help!*
A: Before doing anything else try uninstalling all modifications, followed by uninstalling Hakchi (see details above).  Confirm the system has restored to normal.  Next start slowly, install Hakchi and add one different NES game, confirm it works.  Finally, add one emulator and one different game for it, confirm it works.  Your saves will be fine (except for maybe N64?!?), so do not worry about them.

Please be sure to read all the Q/As above.  If you still have issues, *post a new thread* on this forum.  Include the main symptoms and be specific, but to the point.  If it is specific to a single game/emulator/folder, it is important to include details about the troubled folder:

```
Total # of games in folder:
Type of games/emulator in folder:
Approximate size* of games in folder:
Approximate size* of game (if specific to one game):
*Provide the size of the 7z files created in the subfolder "games"
```

Basic details to include:

```
Total # of games installed on the system:
Total size of game library installed on the system:
Have you tried to resync the system?
Have you tried to completely uninstall and reinstall Hakchi?
Did you compile Hakchi yourself?
Did you upgrade Hakchi or RetroArch?  If so, from what version to what version?
Did you have success with the same NESC in the past?
Did you upgrade other NESC on this PC?  Where they successful?
When does the error occur?  If when launching/saving games, does it occur for other systems being emulated, other folders, and/or other games?
Does it show any specific error code?
Version of Windows:
Version of Hakchi:
Device region:
Device model number (if known):
```
Be sure to include what steps you have taken to try and solve it as well!  Remember these are volunteers who aren't paid!!!  Please *reply to this thread with a link to your separate question thread* and I will follow it and add a summary of the results afterwards!

*---CREDITS---*

*Q: Who is responsible?  How can I help?*
A: The project started with MadMonkey and Cluster (@Cluster).  However, it has expanded to include a great community of individuals!  @pcm720 has been instrumental in helping people on the forums and himself along with @nesito, @asper, and many others have worked overtime to tweak the configuration of the emulators to make everything run buttery smooth.

This is an open source project so if you wish to help out the best way to contribute might be to donate time into improving and expanding the code base.  That said, everyone here is a volunteer.  So if you are feeling extra generous and wish to donate something else you can find that information in the About tab of Hakchi and typically within the modification descriptions for the respectful mod.  Happy Gaming!


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 23, 2017)

neat


----------



## ArcNoculus (Feb 23, 2017)

Great idea. Can you add a question and answer about how to add cores?


----------



## BrettX1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

ArcNoculus said:


> Great idea. Can you add a question and answer about how to add cores?


Yeah, I had that question planned... I just didn't know the response yet and needed to research.  If anyone can provide either a link or "concise" answer I will include it above.  For now, I clarified the placeholder question a little...

*Q: Can the system emulate other systems or use different emulators than those listed?*
A: Yes. You will need to add a core. Retroarch includes several base cores as well as additional cores (under the folder extra_cores in the zip file). You need to place the h_mod in the user_mod folder for the core you wish to install and then install using the install option within Hakchi2. You can also *create your own* core as well (need to add instructions).


----------



## pcm720 (Feb 23, 2017)

BrettX1234 said:


> *What systems does the NESC support? How do I install them?*
> A: A large number of systems are supported include everything from the basics like the SNES and Genesis to the rare NEOGEO Pocket to the more powerful N64. You can find more details about individual systems and how to install them here.
> Source/Credit: @pcm720. (This user is also responsible for several of the tweaks to make them all run better!)
> *
> ...



Other users (including @nesito and @asper) provided their modules for me to add, too.
You can take instructions on how to add the custom cores from readme.txt (it's been there forever)



BrettX1234 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



*Q: How do I add NES games to the NESC?*
A: You need to install Cluster's Hakchi2 (@Cluster) from here.  Use this link to report confirmed bugs and feature requests.

*Q: How do I add games for systems other than NES?*
A: Thanks to madmonkey's module system, it's really easy.
You only need to install RetroArch modules made by madmonkey, @Cluster and @pcm720 from here.  Use this or this link to report confirmed bugs and feature requests.

*Q: Can the system emulate PS1 or newer?*
A: It can emulate PS1, but almost all games would exceed the limits of the system.

*Q: How do I uninstall Hakchi?*
A: You can remove hakchi using the option available within Hakchi2 (Kernel —> Uninstall, say yes when prompted to restore an original kernel).  A system restore on the NESC will *not* do this for you.

*Q: How do you start RetroArch to change the settings?*
A: You press Start+Select while in a game.  You can also install the CloverApp (need link) which will let you start it directly.

*Q: Can we pull save files?  Can we replace save files?*
A: We can't pull save files (for now).  There is no way currently to replace the save files.


----------



## omega man (Feb 23, 2017)

*---COMMON QUESTIONS third question answer yes. Added Ghost n Goblins with infinite lives game genie. Called the game title Ghost n Goblins inf.*


----------



## BrettX1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

omega man said:


> *---COMMON QUESTIONS third question answer yes. Added Ghost n Goblins with infinite lives game genie. Called the game title Ghost n Goblins inf.*


Was it a slightly different ROM (such as Europe verse US)?  Because I thought when you added the ROM twice it just replaced it...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



pcm720 said:


> A bunch of updates!


Thanks!  This was perfect!  I made the changes.  However, I had two questions.

Is the default to pull up RetroArch Start/Select or L/R/Start/Select?  On my system it is the later, I don't recall changing it.
Also, we do have a way to now pull the saves as someone created some modification that pulls them all into a tar/zip file or something.  I need to find it...


----------



## pcm720 (Feb 23, 2017)

BrettX1234 said:


> Is the default to pull up RetroArch Start/Select or L/R/Start/Select?  On my system it is the later, I don't recall changing it.
> Also, we do have a way to now pull the saves as someone created some modification that pulls them all into a tar/zip file or something.  I need to find it...



I've changed button combo to Select+Start in the very first release

Okay, so you pull all saves into a zip file (it's easy to do). But how are you going to pull them from NES Mini without UART?
For now, we can only read NES Mini's RAM and raw NAND image.
Yes, there were a lot of breakthroughs recently, but they're still in development


----------



## BrettX1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

pcm720 said:


> I've changed button combo to Select+Start in the very first release
> 
> Okay, so you pull all saves into a zip file (it's easy to do). But how are you going to pull them from NES Mini without UART?
> For now, we can only read NES Mini's RAM and raw NAND image.
> Yes, there were a lot of breakthroughs recently, but they're still in development


Maybe I misunderstood the post I had read here.  Now that you say this, I read it again.  He is just saying the backups remain on the NES classic?!?  I thought he was creating a zip file and pulling them to your PC.

I'll update the guide for the Select+Start combination.  Not sure how mine got switched...


----------



## pcm720 (Feb 23, 2017)

BrettX1234 said:


> Maybe I misunderstood the post I had read here.  Now that you say this, I read it again.  He is just saying the backups remain on the NES classic?!?  I thought he was creating a zip file and pulling them to your PC.



Yes, the script just backs up all saves to a zip archive and stores it in another location on NES Classic


----------



## uncas (Feb 23, 2017)

BrettX1234 said:


> Yeah, I had that question planned... I just didn't know the response yet and needed to research.  If anyone can provide either a link or "concise" answer I will include it above.  For now, I clarified the placeholder question a little...



I am happy to write this up later tonight. Just finished work and have to go pick someone up first. And then someone else can review and add to it if they'd like...


----------



## BrettX1234 (Feb 24, 2017)

uncas said:


> I am happy to write this up later tonight. Just finished work and have to go pick someone up first. And then someone else can review and add to it if they'd like...


Perfect!  Thanks!


----------



## ArcNoculus (Feb 24, 2017)

BrettX1234 said:


> A: ROMs can be no larger than 30mb. Overall, each "navigational" folder should have no more than 30mb of ROMs combined.



Just wanted to point this out, myself and some others have Majora's Mask for N64 working on the system. My folder size for that one is 32.0MB. The first time my LED wouldn't go off, then I removed 2 SNES games and it worked on the next flash.

Other than that really like your FAQ so far, lot of good information!


----------



## uncas (Feb 24, 2017)

@BrettX1234 @ArcNoculus Here is what I did to add cores. I am opting to put more detail rather then less. Feel free to trim and format as needed. There are multiple ways to do this so if we need to answer with multiple ways, I can try my hand at writing up something different:

1. Download Hakchii2.
2. Download latest release.zip from @pcm720's release page: https://github.com/pcm720/retroarch-clover/releases
3. Review @pcm720's readme before doing anything: https://github.com/pcm720/retroarch-clover/blob/master/README.md
4. Extract Hakchi2 to a given location (we'll call it /hakchi2).
5. Extract release.zip to a different location (we'll call it /release).
6. Copy /release/retroarch.hmod to /hakchi2/user_mods.
7. Copy all the cores you would like to install to NES Classic from either /release/cores or /release/extra_cores to /hakchi2/user_mods.
8. In /release/cores and /release/extra_cores, there are additional mods to change the default emulator. These are called use_*.hmod (i.e. use_picodrive.hmod to use picodrive default for Sega 32X, Genesis, MD or use_nestopia.hmod to use Nestopia for NES games). If you would always like to use any of these to change the default emulator for a given platform, then copy them from either /release/cores or /release/extra_cores to /hakchi2/user_mods.
9. When you start Hakchi2, go to Modules > Install extra modules. Then in the menu that opens select the check box for Retroarch and any cores you want to install to NES Classic. We will install the use_* mods in a later step.
***NOTE*** Each time you open this menu the checkboxes will always be unchecked regardless of what you've already installed. You will need to keep track on your own of what mods you have already installed.
10. Click OK and it should prompt you to go through the process of building and uploading to the kernel. If this is your first time using Hakchi2, you will be prompted to dump your original kernel first.
11. After the installation is complete and your NES Classic is turned off again, you can now install the use_* mods to change the default emulators you wanted to use.
12. Go to Modules > Install extra modules. Then in the menu that opens select the check box for any use_*mods you want to install to NES Classic. Click OK and go through the upload process again.
13. After you've added cores or changed the default emulator, you should be able to verify their ability by using Retroarch. To do this, you can choose the game you want to play and then once it starts press Select+Start on your controller to enter Retroarch. At the bottom of the screen, it will show the name of the core being used to emulate the current game and this will verify the default core being used for that game's platform. You can also use the Select Cores menu to view available cores you installed plus the default cores included with Retroarch by default.


----------



## asper (Feb 24, 2017)

Those are tested and working cores:

snes9x2010.hmod (SNES)
snes9x2002.hmod (SNES - similar to the aobve, maybe a very little bit faster)
nestopia.hmod (NES)
mupen64plus.hmod (Nintendo64)
mednafen_gba.hmod (Game Boy Advance - this is slow)
glupen64.hmod (Nintendo 64)
fceumm.hmod.hmod (NES)
gambatte.hmod.hmod (Game Boy/Game Boy/Color)
genesis_plus_gx.hmod (Sega Master System/Genesis/Sega CD)
caprice32.hmod (Amstrad CPC)
dosbox.hmod (DOSBox - old DOS games emulator)
emux_chip8.hmod (CHIP 8)
fb_alpha.hmod (multi emulator)
fb_alpha_cps2.hmod (Capcom System 1)
fmsx.hmod (MSX - need to set correct keyboard keys in controls)
fuse.hmod (ZX Spectrum)
gme.hmod (Game Music Emulator - supports various console music file formats)
handy.hmod (Atari Lynx)
imageviewer.hmod (picture viewer)
mame2003.hmod (Arcade Games - based on MAME 0.78)
mednafen_pce_fast.hmod (PC Engine/Turbograf 16)
mednafen_vb.hmod (Virtual Boy - quite slow and may crash retroarch)
mednafen_wswan.hmod (Wonderswan/Wonderswan Color)
neogeopocket.hmod (Neo Geo Pocket/Neo Geo Pocket Color)
nxengine.hmod (Cave Story Interpreter, a free game)
o2em.hmod (Odissey 2)
pcsx_rearmed.hmod (Playstation)
picodrive.hmod (Sega Master SYste, Genesis, Sega CD)
prosystem.hmod (Atari 7800)
stella.hmod (Atari 2600)
vecx.hmod (Vectrex)
virtualjaguar.hmod (Atari Jaguar - very buggy; most games black screen or just starting logo)
xmb_assets.hmod (different "sking" for RetroArch menu)
yabuse.hmod (Sega Saturn - VERY slow, does not requires bios but you need to enable the bios HLE emulation from the core quick menu -> options; if you flash also the bios the emulator will ALWAYS start it and will not load the .iso; it seems not to like 7zipped so use plain uncompressed .IOS)

Non working:
mednafen_psx.hmod
beetle_psx

Dunno working:
scummvm (tested with monkey island and 2 only and it seems not to work - always black screen - use DOSBox, it works !)
mednafen_pcfx (cannot find a suitable <30MB ISO)


----------



## ciaociao2 (Feb 25, 2017)

The game of the Famicom Mini's original disk system can not be started. 
For example is the legend of Zelda or Demon Castle Dracula.
This has been since version 2.12.


----------



## asper (Feb 26, 2017)

About NXENGINE core:

this core is an interpreter for the GREAT free game called Cave Story,





a retro-style 8bit platform, really, really cool ! The game is free and can be downloaded here for retroarch: you need /datafile folder with all its contents ONLY. If you try to direct launch it using /bin/nxengine /usr/share/games/nes/kachikachi/CLV-Y-EXQXQ/Doukutsu.exe it will fail retourning to Clover GUI; you need to launch it from retroarch "Load Core" -> "cave story - nxengine" and then "Load Content" and select the game executable Doukutsu.exe, it will start immediately ! Dunno why there is this problem anyway it works.





To have the possibility to browse into the .exe folder you need NES Mini to cache it inside /usr/share/games/nes/kachikachi/ so put the game inside a folder with other working retrarch games (this will cache the folder to the path shown above), start one and from here Load nxengine core and then Load Doukutsu.exe


----------



## asper (Feb 26, 2017)

I also tested some cps1 and cps2 games and they seems to work fine in mame2003 module so if you want you can uninstall final burn alpha and final burn alpha cps2 modules to save some space (almost 19MBs); dunno if fbcompatibility is better, i tested only few games, this is just an hint if you are low on space


----------



## asper (Feb 26, 2017)

*



			Q: How long does the red light stay on? My red light won't go off.
		
Click to expand...

*


> A: The red light should turn off after 30 seconds to a minute. If it stays on for much longer than that it is because the ROM is too large that you are trying to transfer. Recommend having NES plugged into HDMI, if its showing the menu you interrupted the transfer process (by not holding reset) and just need to resync it. (Need to confirm, but I believe you cancel the process if it fails to go off and still be safe here)


Yes you can abort the process, no bad things will happens (but you need to correctly reflash to have all in good conditions; partial flashes can lead to corrupted data in game folders so you can find games inside wrong folders, games not starting, etc. but NES Mini will always start  ).



> The ROM is no longer sent if you elect to hide it (need to confirm)


Correct.



> *Q: Do you always have to completely reflash the system to add ROMs? Will reflashing the system erase my games saves?*
> A: For now (v 2.12) you have to completely reflash the system. They are working on a method that may get around this in the future. Reflashing the system will not impact your game saves (if you are super concerned you can backup them up to the NES itself). However, it may reset Retroarch settings/save states (those created directly in Retroarch, not the thumbnails). (need to confirm)


No, retroarch settings are inside retroarch module/modules so if you ONLY change games nothing will happens to retroarch settings. Savegames are related to the ID hakchi is giving to the game folder so if you copy back a game with the same ID, savestates already present inside NES Mini will always be detected and be associated with that specific ID; if you rename the ID (in all its parts including file names inside the folder and ID references inside .desktop file) the game will appear as a new different one for hakchi.



> *Q: Can I install more games by adding the ROMs as zip files as opposed to the uncompressed ROM?*
> A: (need a response)


Yes you can. Anyway hakchi 2.13 will 7zip when necessary.



> *Q: Can I force the system to use a different emulator on NES games?*
> A: You can force a game to run in RetroArch by adding --RetroArch in front of the parameters within Hakchi2. There is also a modified version (need link) that adds a checkbox to Hakchi2. (need to add response about launching specific cores)


To load a specific core you need to start retroarch from the GUI app or pressing start+select (older version is start+select+R+L), go to "Load Core", select core, then go back to "Load Content" and browse the folder /bin/nxengine /usr/share/games/nes/kachikachi/ to load the game you want.
If you do not find the folder you are looking for it is because it is not cached; you need to open retroarch from an already started game of the same folder category (with the above button combination).


----------



## TokyoMario (Feb 26, 2017)

asper said:


> Those are tested and working cores:
> 
> snes9x2010.hmod (SNES)
> snes9x2002.hmod (SNES - similar to the aobve, maybe a very little bit faster)
> ...





As for the nxengine for cave story.  Is this the widescreen version compiled here: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gami...story_supports_widescreen_on_linux_thanks_to/


----------



## asper (Feb 26, 2017)

TokyoMario said:


> As for the nxengine for cave story.  Is this the widescreen version compiled here: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gami...story_supports_widescreen_on_linux_thanks_to/


16:9 stretched... how horrible...  anyway someone may like it


----------



## TokyoMario (Feb 26, 2017)

asper said:


> 16:9 stretched... how horrible...  anyway someone may like it



Is there a way to get this in a hmod for the mini?  It's not stretched, but widescreen.  Check the differences:

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=841522205

and

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=841520859


----------



## asper (Feb 26, 2017)

TokyoMario said:


> Is there a way to get this in a hmod for the mini?  It's not stretched, but widescreen.  Check the differences:
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=841522205
> 
> ...








Well, if it is not streched for you... dunno what to say 

Anyway the mod you pointed out is compiled for x86_64, it will not work on arm if no one recompile it in a working .so core.


----------



## TokyoMario (Feb 26, 2017)

asper said:


> Well, if it is not streched for you... dunno what to say
> 
> Anyway the mod you pointed out is compiled for x86_64, it will not work on arm if no one recompile it in a working .so core.




The squares look like squares.  The character may be a tad stretched.  Everything else seems legit widescreen.


----------



## Phillymike (Feb 26, 2017)

Running into an issue I can't find anywhere on any thread...maybe I missed it.  I turn on my mini, I get a black screen.  I turn it off, C8 error pops up.  I attempted to reflash, but when plugged into my laptop running hakchi, the program doesn't detect my mini.  It just sits there.  

Any ideas?


----------



## BrettX1234 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi Guys, Sorry had a super crammed weekend.  I have a LOT of updates that I need to post here.  I will hopefully get them addressed Tuesday afternoon.  Please keep providing feedback as I promise I'm reviewing it all.


----------



## dandeleon (Mar 1, 2017)

I believe a C7 error is when you try to load a game with an incompatible mapper. Fixed my C7 error triggering games by installing retroarch.


----------



## BrettX1234 (Mar 1, 2017)

Phillymike said:


> Running into an issue I can't find anywhere on any thread...maybe I missed it.  I turn on my mini, I get a black screen.  I turn it off, C8 error pops up.  I attempted to reflash, but when plugged into my laptop running hakchi, the program doesn't detect my mini.  It just sits there.
> 
> Any ideas?


Completely remove the power.  Plug in the system, do *not *power it on, immediately do a restore/uninstall and confirm that it returns to the original setting.  I don't think the system can be recognized while it is displaying the C8 error code.  Please report back and I will confirm the answer on the FAQ.  Thanks.


----------



## asper (Mar 1, 2017)

Guide to (try to) reduce .ISO size: https://gbatemp.net/threads/rip-out...e-expecially-for-nes-mini-30mbs-limit.462759/


----------



## BrettX1234 (Mar 2, 2017)

ciaociao2 said:


> The game of the Famicom Mini's original disk system can not be started.
> For example is the legend of Zelda or Demon Castle Dracula.
> This has been since version 2.12.


Are you saying no FDS games are supported?  That doesn't sound right if you have RetroArch installed... can you provide more details?


----------



## BrettX1234 (Mar 2, 2017)

WOW THAT WAS EXHAUSTING.  Just did a major 4+ hour update to the FAQ.  Cleaned it up and added the excellent feedback so far from everyone on this thread.  Awesome job guys!  It is 1a here, so I may have missed something.  Please let me know if you see it.

Thanks.


----------



## HecklerJH (Mar 4, 2017)

BrettX1234 said:


> WOW THAT WAS EXHAUSTING.  Just did a major 4+ hour update to the FAQ.  Cleaned it up and added the excellent feedback so far from everyone on this thread.  Awesome job guys!  It is 1a here, so I may have missed something.  Please let me know if you see it.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you for this. However I thought the 5mb save states were being created when using snes9x2010? Not 2005... Does snes9x2005 also create large save states? @pcm720 If not, that post on the first page of this FAQs, under *March 1st*, is incorrect...


----------



## Le_Gogh (Mar 5, 2017)

Thought I'd post this in here as I didn't get a response in the other thread. Does anyone have any ideas on this at all? 



Le_Gogh said:


> I've read through as much as I physically can, and also the faq thread. There seems to be conflicting answers to this and I still can't work out a fix so I figured I'd post.
> 
> I can't get in game saves to work for SNES or Mega Drive/Genesis games. Nor can I get suspend points to work. They do work with my NES games, including the ones I've added. My folder structure is as follows:
> 
> ...





Le_Gogh said:


> Anyone? I've tried everything I can think of; unzipping the files and using those instead, re-flashing the original kernel and then updating everything again and only adding a single game. Nothing seems to get in-game saves or suspend points to work. The only possible way of saving is via the RetroArch menu.


----------



## HecklerJH (Mar 6, 2017)

Le_Gogh said:


> Thought I'd post this in here as I didn't get a response in the other thread. Does anyone have any ideas on this at all?


I'm not sure what to tell ya... Maybe try a different folder organization. Try mixing them up and creating folders with 20 games per folder. Alphebetically
But kinda sounds like there is an issue with your RetroArch as well.

That is strange as I have over 350 games with working suspend states for them all(except Mario RPG and Mario Kart 64.) I have 250+ NES(with only a select few of the orig 30) 50+ SNES, 40+ Genesis games, and some Turbo Graffix 16 roms. My home menu is around 35 folders(A-Z with additional collection folders) with 20 or less games per folder. I have the systems mixed and there is a blend of games in each folder.



 

 

What version of Hakchi and Retroarch.hmod are you using?
What cores and .hmods have you installed?
When you say you can't get save states to work, what exactly is happening? What games?
When you exit the game, does the floating screen shot appear?
What types of roms are you using? .bin .gen .smc .sfc .zip?

There is alot of missing info...


----------



## TokyoMario (Mar 6, 2017)

BrettX1234 said:


> WOW THAT WAS EXHAUSTING.  Just did a major 4+ hour update to the FAQ.  Cleaned it up and added the excellent feedback so far from everyone on this thread.  Awesome job guys!  It is 1a here, so I may have missed something.  Please let me know if you see it.
> 
> Thanks.




Looks like you got the cores switched up.  2010 was causing the 5mb savestates and was changed to 2005.


----------



## Le_Gogh (Mar 6, 2017)

HecklerJH said:


> I'm not sure what to tell ya... Maybe try a different folder organization. Try mixing them up and creating folders with 20 games per folder. Alphebetically
> But kinda sounds like there is an issue with your RetroArch as well.
> 
> That is strange as I have over 350 games with working suspend states for them all(except Mario RPG and Mario Kart 64.) I have 250+ NES(with only a select few of the orig 30) 50+ SNES, 40+ Genesis games, and some Turbo Graffix 16 roms. My home menu is around 35 folders(A-Z with additional collection folders) with 20 or less games per folder. I have the systems mixed and there is a blend of games in each folder.
> ...



Thanks for all of the info. I actually just tried re-downloading fresh copies of hakchi2 and everything else, including a new copy of RetroArch, AND someone else's Kernel dump. I completely uninstalled everything from my NES Mini and flashed the dump I downloaded, and using the new download of hakchi2 etc I re-flashed the custom kernel etc, powered the thing on and left it to sit for half an hour (in case it needed to compile everything once powered up), and now everything works. 

So I think you're right, either my copy of RetroArch was corrupted or perhaps my original kernel dump was. Either way, a complete uninstall, and fresh copies of all mods and someone else's kernel dump have sorted it.

In answer to your question though, I was getting no floating screenshot when hitting the home button, but that seems to have now resolved itself thankfully, and I can now save just as expected  

Thanks for taking to time to respond, really appreciate your help. Hopefully this may help someone else as well. Happy to give more info if you need specifics for the FAQ.


----------



## HecklerJH (Mar 7, 2017)

Le_Gogh said:


> Thanks for all of the info. I actually just tried re-downloading fresh copies of hakchi2 and everything else, including a new copy of RetroArch, AND someone else's Kernel dump. I completely uninstalled everything from my NES Mini and flashed the dump I downloaded, and using the new download of hakchi2 etc I re-flashed the custom kernel etc, powered the thing on and left it to sit for half an hour (in case it needed to compile everything once powered up), and now everything works.
> 
> So I think you're right, either my copy of RetroArch was corrupted or perhaps my original kernel dump was. Either way, a complete uninstall, and fresh copies of all mods and someone else's kernel dump have sorted it.
> 
> ...



That's awesome you were able to finally get your save states working. You're welcome. The no floating screen shot was typically caused by have a . or other punctuation in the name of the rom. Or a bad rom, but seems that the retroarch may have been iffy. Glad you are now able to enjoy your NESCE!

No need for more info. I just like helping out.


----------



## 0ceans (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey guys! Joined this forum to hopefully get some help. I'm running 2.13e but can't seem to get it to work. I can flash my original dump file with no problem, and there's no issues flashing the custom kernel. But then whenever I try to add games (just a half dozen SNES games, maybe 25MB total?) I get the "LED won't turn off" situation. And then it's just a blank screen if I plug it into my TV and try to use it.

I can flash back to stock no problem, but it's a little frustrating that I can't figure out how to make this work :/


----------



## HecklerJH (Mar 16, 2017)

0ceans said:


> Hey guys! Joined this forum to hopefully get some help. I'm running 2.13e but can't seem to get it to work. I can flash my original dump file with no problem, and there's no issues flashing the custom kernel. But then whenever I try to add games (just a half dozen SNES games, maybe 25MB total?) I get the "LED won't turn off" situation. And then it's just a blank screen if I plug it into my TV and try to use it.
> 
> I can flash back to stock no problem, but it's a little frustrating that I can't figure out how to make this work :/


Have you installed RetroArch.hmod and an SNES core? If so, which release? https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases


----------



## 0ceans (Mar 16, 2017)

I have not. My process was:

Download the latest Hakchi2 release.
Run the file
Add SNES ROMs in the Hakchi2 app
Plug in my NES Mini to sync it all up
Follow the process (hold reset etc, it dumped the original kernel, flashed the new one) ***So far, so good
It tells me I can now sync the games so I say OK
It starts transferring them all and upon finishing says it'll be a second before the LED turns off, but it doesn't

I'm looking at that RetroArch clover GitHub page Heckler, but I'm unsure what to do with it?


----------



## HecklerJH (Mar 16, 2017)

0ceans said:


> I have not. My process was:
> 
> Download the latest Hakchi2 release.
> Run the file
> ...



Well then you are missing some pretty important files for the SNES games to run, lol. I suggest watching some videos about installing retroarch on YouTube(here is a great one )

But try these steps...





Hope that this helps you.


----------



## Thoradin (Mar 22, 2017)

I  have a little problem ,today i updatet to 2.14b and wanted to upload some mame games, one of the games was metal Slug. It didn't work and i deleted it and try some other games but now i can't no longer sync with my NEs mini everytime i get the message that he cannot get access to Mslug.zip and the sync fails.

Tried Redownload HAkchi again and do a new fresh upload but now i can not even flash the kernel . i even deletet my old 2.14 hackchi folder but still the same problem, even when i unselect all games .

Total # of games installed on the system: 164
Total size of game library installed on the system: 257mb
Have you tried to resync the system? yes 
Have you tried to completely uninstall and reinstall Hakchi? yes 
Did you compile Hakchi yourself? yes
Did you upgrade Hakchi or RetroArch?  If so, from what version to what version? 2,13e to 2,14b
Did you have success with the same NESC in the past? yes 
Did you upgrade other NESC on this PC?  Where they successful? yes 
When does the error occur?  If when launching/saving games, does it occur for other systems being emulated, other folders, and/or other games? Syncinc Hakchi with the NESC
Does it show any specific error code? this in hakchi on my pc : "The access to the Mslug.zip path was denied"
Version of Windows: 10
Version of Hakchi: 2,14b
Device region: Pal
Device model number (if known):---


----------



## HecklerJH (Mar 23, 2017)

Thoradin said:


> I  have a little problem ,today i updatet to 2.14b and wanted to upload some mame games, one of the games was metal Slug. It didn't work and i deleted it and try some other games but now i can't no longer sync with my NEs mini everytime i get the message that he cannot get access to Mslug.zip and the sync fails.
> 
> Tried Redownload HAkchi again and do a new fresh upload but now i can not even flash the kernel . i even deletet my old 2.14 hackchi folder but still the same problem, even when i unselect all games .
> 
> ...



That is a tough one. I have not even wanted to attempt the MAME games, myself, but there has got to be a file somewhere, retaining the metal slug zip path. Maybe in the config file? What happens if you put metal slug back on it so that it is not denied? Or will it no longer let you sync games?

Curious if you have tried to install an earlier build of Hakchi? Don't copy any of your files, just try to go back to 30 original

Or if the NESCE actually boots the GUI, perform a factory reset so that all files like save states and such are deleted. This is a last stitch effort though, unless you don't worry about saving your current save states...


----------



## Thoradin (Mar 23, 2017)

I tried put Metal SLug back on but i could still not sync .
Sync dosent work at all the moment i want sync games or even flash the kernal the Error massage comes .
I will try now to go back to hakchi 2.13

The NES Mini works without problems,  only the sync dos not work anymore.


Update:It is now back to 2.13 without problem now i try to go to 2.14

Update 2: Ok looks like all works fine again thanks for the Help


----------



## HecklerJH (Mar 23, 2017)

Thoradin said:


> Update:It is now back to 2.13 without problem now i try to go to 2.14
> 
> Update 2: Ok looks like all works fine again thanks for the Help



That's Awesome! Glad to be of help! Enjoy!


----------



## AFM (Apr 9, 2017)

I have a problem that I can not solve on my own. I installed the system using hakchi 2.15 then installed retroarch and accidentally put a read-only file (SUPERMARIOWORLD.smc) in the games\CLV-H-RARCH\libretro\roms folder. When re-synching now I always get an acess denied error on the file SUPERMARIOWORLD.smc. I then flashed the original kernel and tried from the beginning but same problem. I went back to 2.13e and this works, but as soon as I go to 2.14b or 2.15 i get the same error again.
Now I have everything working again without retroarch under 2.13e but retroarch and 2.14 up the problem remains. It seems to me that there is still the read-only file in the NESC file system and cannot be deleted. Do you have any suggestions how to fix this?


Total # of games installed on the system: 51
Total size of game library installed on the system: 6mb
Have you tried to resync the system? yes
Have you tried to completely uninstall and reinstall Hakchi? yes
Did you compile Hakchi yourself? no
Did you upgrade Hakchi or RetroArch? If so, from what version to what version?  2,15, downgraded to 2.13e works but 2.14b up does no longer sync or flash custom rom
Did you have success with the same NESC in the past? yes
Did you upgrade other NESC on this PC? Where they successful? yes
When does the error occur? If when launching/saving games, does it occur for other systems being emulated, other folders, and/or other games? Syncinc Hakchi with the NESC
Does it show any specific error code? this in hakchi when flashing or syncing : "file SUPERMARIOWORLD.smc access was denied (in german)"
Version of Windows: 10
Version of Hakchi: 2,15
Device region: Pal
Device model number (if known):--


----------



## HecklerJH (Apr 13, 2017)

AFM said:


> I have a problem that I can not solve on my own. I installed the system using hakchi 2.15 then installed retroarch and accidentally put a read-only file (SUPERMARIOWORLD.smc) in the games\CLV-H-RARCH\libretro\roms folder. When re-synching now I always get an acess denied error on the file SUPERMARIOWORLD.smc. I then flashed the original kernel and tried from the beginning but same problem. I went back to 2.13e and this works, but as soon as I go to 2.14b or 2.15 i get the same error again.
> Now I have everything working again without retroarch under 2.13e but retroarch and 2.14 up the problem remains. It seems to me that there is still the read-only file in the NESC file system and cannot be deleted. Do you have any suggestions how to fix this?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even have a CLV-H-RARCH\libretro\roms folder anymore, lol so maybe update that. I would uninstall RetroArch hmod and reinstall the latest one -> https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases/tag/0.7 You will want to extract the retroarch.hmod file first, then drop into hakchi window. See if that helps
This retro arch build will only work with 2.14 and newer though. Before upgrading I always make a copy of my working hakchi folder and games and move it somewhere safe, just in case upgrade doesn't work.

Delete that CLV-H-RARCH folder if still causing the error. My retro arch is now CLV-Z-RARCH... as long as you have a copy, what harm could it do?


----------



## AFM (Apr 13, 2017)

unfortunately it still does not work, the exact error message is "access to path "SUPERMARIOWORLD.SMC" was denied." and i am sure that it refers to a path on the NESC File system, not on my windows machine.

I have reinstalled a couple of times, and removed every trace of the files. Everytime I use a version higher than 2.13e I get this error even with a completely fresh hakchi 2 folder.


----------



## HecklerJH (Apr 14, 2017)

AFM said:


> unfortunately it still does not work, the exact error message is "access to path "SUPERMARIOWORLD.SMC" was denied." and i am sure that it refers to a path on the NESC File system, not on my windows machine.
> 
> I have reinstalled a couple of times, and removed every trace of the files. Everytime I use a version higher than 2.13e I get this error even with a completely fresh hakchi 2 folder.


Do you have any antivirus or windows defender running? These may cause this issue. Were they running when you downloaded Hakchi? If so, turn them off and re-download Hakchi 2.15. If not, I am at a loss... @Cluster ??


----------



## AFM (Apr 15, 2017)

Nope, all antivirus disabled. I'll stick to 2.13e and no retroarch for the moment. This is working fine. But something seems to be screwed up in the device filesystem which affects 2.14 and above. I'd like to find out what and fix it at some point, but it is not urgent. I tried to browse through the filesystem using clovershell and find the culprit but no success so far.

Another interesting fact: somehow the debug version of 2.15 is working but the non-debug version is not. But even using the debug verision of 2.15 to flash the original kernel does not fix the problem with the non-debug version. Very strange.


----------



## matt2006 (May 6, 2017)

Hey guys this might have been answered but I can't find it. I am having trouble with the 64 games I have put on I have the newest version (2.15) but games like Mario party and Mario kart keep crashing while playing and it kicks you back to the home screen. I'm guessing the settings need to be adjusted but I'm new to this! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## DaveRo (Jul 16, 2017)

TokyoMario said:


> Looks like you got the cores switched up.  2010 was causing the 5mb savestates and was changed to 2005.


It'd be good to get this cleared up, as this update https://github.com/ClusterM/retroarch-clover/releases/tag/0.7 clearly states that by v. 2.15 the core was changed 'back to' snes9x2010.


----------



## TWiiT (Jul 27, 2017)

So, is it possible to extract the 30 base games from the NES Mini in any way? I would love to extract them to have them as files, to play on other emulators (personal use of course).


----------



## nick10101 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi.  Was wondering if someone can answer this.  if lets say someone puts 700 nes games on their nes classic, 30 games per folder, how many saves can one do per folder and per game.  thanks  im just curious to know if people sacrifice save slots for more games?


----------



## Boringryu (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello! I commented a problem that I have with my SFC Mini, when I try to flash the custom kernel, I get this error sign, I did all the steps several times, and try two versions of hackchi2, does anyone know how I can solve this?

the error window says this "can't update custom kernel"


----------



## Rokenv4 (Jul 2, 2018)

When I load up a game on nesc it crashes if I push any button? Any tips, select start a or b


----------



## Janarchist (Apr 24, 2020)

So I recently put a bunch of games on my nes mini and when I try to put it into recovery mode my PC detect it but hakchi doesnt and the red light doesnt then on when I put it in recovery mode


----------

